# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Στις 18 Νοεμβρίου , στην "Μέκκα" της WABBA International, το ξενοδοχείο Novotel, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο !
Ο αγώνας θα αποτελεί πρόκριση για τους αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν για το Mr-Ms Universe της WABBA στις 24 Νοεμβρίου στην Πορτογαλία

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser στο Κύπελλο της WABBA International, θα είναι η Νίκη Ζαμάγια, η οποία είναι σε προετοιμασία για το Natural Olympia της ΙΝΒΑ/PNBA τον Νοέμβριο στο Las Vegas και θα είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση όπως όλα δείχνουν!*



Eπίσης ο πρόεδρος Νίκος Τσουνάκης, ανακοίνωσε και άλλο guest posing από αθλητή-θρύλο..Σύντομα θα γνωρίζουμε!

----------


## NASSER

Κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου για τον *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη*!!! Πραγματικός θρύλος με αμέτρητες συμμετοχές και διακρήσεις  :05. Biceps:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ισχύει !
Ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης, το βαρύ πυροβολικό της WABBA, θα είναι guest poser στον αγώνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επίσημη αφίσσα του Κυπέλλου της WABBA International!
*

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραία αφίσα! Ραντεβού στο ιστορικό Νοβοτελ στις 18 Νοέμβρη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις 18 Νοεμβρίου στο  Κύπελλο της WABBA International θα απονεμηθεί το έπαθλο *"Φώτης Πλευρίτης"*  στον πιο συμμετρικό αθλητή του αγώνα δια χειρός της Κατερίνα Πλευρίτη, σύζυγο του θανόντος πρωταθλητή.

----------


## Polyneikos

* WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 - ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*

*Οι κατηγορίες και το πρόγραμμα του αγώνα*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who της WABBA INTERNATIONAL


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oλοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχια το Κύπελλο της WABBA International.
Η μαχη του Οverall για την αναδειξη του Γενικού Νικητή

1ο Callout

*









*2ο Callout*















*Posedown
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 -  Γενικός Νικητής ο Γιάννης Λεώδης!!!*















*Επίσης παρέλαβε το έπαθλος "Φώτης Πλευρίτης" ως ο πιο συμμετρικός αθλητής του αγώνα!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δυνατός ανταγωνισμός και επίπεδο και άξιος νικητής ο Γιάννης Λεώδης , σε ενα πολυ δυνατο επίπεδο αθλητών  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μας εχει συνηθισει ο Γιαννης Λεωδης σε σειρα αγωνων ,να γινεται παντα καλυτερος απο εβδομαδα σε εβδομαδα .
Αξιος Γενικος Νικητης αναμεσα σε δυνατους αντιπαλους.

*Νομιζω ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ο νικητης της κατηγοριας Σουπερ Μαστερ +50 ,κερδιζει κ τον γενικο τιτλο; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ καλός αγώνας με ωραία ροή και αρκετα δυνατό το επίπεδο των αθλητών,ο γενικός νικητής Γιάννης Λεωδης ακόμα μια φορά σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση,αν και master +50 έβγαζε ματιά  :02. Shock:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Γενικός Νικητής ο Γιάννης Λεώδης!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ειπαμε... Υπεραξιος κ δικαια Γενικος νικητης ο Λεωδης , τωρα για το επαθλο ''Φωτης Πλευριτης''  που αφορα τον πιο συμμετρικο αθλητη μηπως θα επρεπε να δοθει καπου αλλου;    Ισως....κατι  ας πουμε προς Μπαρμπαδακη;.....λεω εγω τωρα :01. Unsure: 
Αν ηταν για του ''πλεον μυωδη'' οπως δινοταν αυτο το επαθλο παλαιοτερα , φυσικα κ Λεωδης που ηταν μαλιστα η εννοια του ορου.   Μαζι βεβαια κ με τον Γενικο τιτλο του νικητη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 - Ανασκόπηση*

Ολοκληρώθηκε την Κυριακή, 18 Νοεμβρίου, ο τελευταίος αγώνας της αγωνιστικής season, το *Κύπελλο της WABBA International,* που αλλού, στο ιστορικότερο σημείο αγώνων, το *ξενοδοχείο Novotel.*
Συμμετείχαν *60 αθλητές* σε ένα σύνολο *17 κατηγοριών,* ενώ στον αγώνα υπήρχαν 2 *guest posers*, ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης* και η *Νίκη Ζαμάγια.*
Στους αγώνες της WABBA , μετά από τόσα χρόνια, όλοι έχουν μάθει τον ρόλο τους και πηγαίνουν ρολόι, αυτή την φορά υπήρχαν και βελτιώσεις!


*Οι άνθρωποι που είναι στην είσοδο ( ο Τσουνάκης junior, Γιώργος , χρόνια τωρα σε αυτό τον ρόλο!)*




*Σωστά φώτα, για να αναδείξουν τους αθλητές και ηχοληψία, η αγωνιστική σκηνή - σανίδι που λέγανε οι βετεράνοι!*




*Τα περίπτερα , οι γνωστοί χορηγοί που στηρίζουν χρόνια την WABBA, φυσικά ο κόσμος που ζεσταίνει το κλίμα για να το ευχαριστηθούν και οι αθλητές.*



















Ο αγώνας είχε ανακοινωθεί οτι θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00, πράγματι ο πρόεδρος *Νίκος Τσουνάκης* κάλεσε τους κριτές να καθήσουν και να ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας έγκαιρα!





Επίσης αυτό που μου άρεσε και γενικά σχολιάστηκε , είναι πως οι κατηγορίες βγήκαν με πιο ορθολογική σειρά σε σχέση με άλλες φορές και διοργανωτές, ξεκινώντας δηλαδή απο τις κατηγορίες Mens Physique, μετά Masters- SuperMasters, Juniors Κτλ. Πολύ σημαντικό επίσης που οι γυναικείες κατηγορίες, που υπήρχαν αρκετές και καλές συμμετοχές, βγήκαν στην μέση του αγώνα που το κλίμα ήταν ηδη ζεστό!
Στο κοινό πολλοί αθλητές, βετεράνοι και νεότεροι , με συζητήσεις πηγαδάκια που αφορούν τα νέα και τις τρέχουσες εξελίξεις του αθλήματός μας!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πρώτη κατηγορία του αγώνα,  Men Models I (-1.75cm)


*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Models II (+1.75cm), 4 συμμετοχές & Μens Physique , 2 συμμετοχές

*



















*Men Models II (+1.75cm)*





*Κατηγορία Physique*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Models I (-1.75cm)* 


Στην *1η* θεση ...*Ανδρεσακης Παναγιωτης* Νο 2 ,καλυτερος απο το Αιγιο που πηρε την πεμπτη θεση στην ιδια κατηγορια , ειχα αναφερει οτι τον ειχα για 1-2 θεσεις πιο πανω :01. Wink: 
*2ος ο Παναγιωτης Χατζηγιατακης* ; Νο 5 με ωραιους ιδιαιτερους στρογγυλους θωρακικους , *3ος ο Γιαννης Λιοδακης* Νο 1 ,*4ος ο Παναγιωτης Βαρναβας* Νο 3 χωρις την υπερβολικη παρουσια του Αιγιου κ πολυ καλυτερα :01. Wink:  ,μπορει να εχει ωραιο ''στυλακι'' αλλα θελει ακομη μυικη ωριμανση για πιο ψηλες θεσεις.
*5ος ο Βασιλης Παυλοπουλος* Νο 4 ,*6ος Κωστας Γαρινης* Νο 7 με ωραια ανοικτη κατασκευη κ *7ος ο Γιωργος Μπουρχας* Νο 6  αδικειτο που ηταν σχεδον χωρις χρωμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Models II (+1.75cm)*

Κοντα οι δυο υποψηφιοι για τη πρωτη θεση . Ο *Τσάπης Δημητρης* Νο 12 με καλυτερη μυικοτητα ,γραμμωση κ ωραιο relax κ ο *Αρβανιτης Φιλιππος* Νο 10 με ωραια χαρακτηριστικα κ καλυτερος στις ανοικτες ποζες που ''απλωνε'' ομορφα.    Τελικα στη *1η* θεση ο *Αρβανιτης* κ *2ος ο Τσατης*.
Ο *3ος Λαμπιρης Γιαννης* Νο 11 μπορει να μην ειχε πιασει την τελεια  φορμα του ,αλλα η ακτινοβολια του κ η τελεια παρουσιαση ηταν παρουσες :01. Wink:      Κ *4ος ο Σαλπας Δημητρης* Νο 14 ανταγωνιστικος κ αυτος με ωραιες αναλογιες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Physique 

*    Δυο ''Βερμουδατοι'' εδω με πιο πολλα κιλα ,με *1ο* τον *Βασιλη Βλαχο* Νο 80 που εχε βαλει μαζα χωρις να χαλασει τη συμμετρια του κ *2ο* τον *Χαριλαο Λιναρδο* Νο 77

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+y*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Masters 50+ 


*


















*Aπονομή απο τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dynamic

*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+y*

Στο ωραιο του μπαλαρισμενο σωμα προσθεσε κ αλλο γραμμωση απο τον αγωνα του Αιγιου ο *Θανασης Καραμανος* Νο 16 κ ευκολα στη *1η* θεση.      
*2ος ο Βασιλης Προκοπιου* Νο 17 κ αυτος εμφανως καλυτερος απο τον αγωνα της Πεντελης.
Στη *3η* θεση με αταθερη αξια ο *Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* Νο 18 παντα αψογα προετοιμασμενος ,υστερουσε σε  μαζες κ σχημα απ τον δευτερο ....ειχε πιο λεπτομερεια  κ ''κομμενα'' ποδια.
*4ος ο Νικος Σταμιρης* Νο 19 που ηταν αρκετα καλος σε μυικοτητα στον κορμο ,υστερουσε σε παρουσιαση στις ποζες κ σε χρωμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+* 

*Γιαννης Λεωδης* ....κ θα περιμεναμε τον Τελικο να δουμε αν θα μπορουσε να τον αντιμετωπισει καποιος.
 Φυσιολογικα στη *2η* θεση ο *Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης*  στη γνωστη του πολυ καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Dynamic*     Η νεοσυσταθεισα κατηγορια απο την Wabba.
*1oς* καθαρα ο *Λατσο Αντρεικο*  ,*2ος ο Παναγης Γαρμπης* (κ αυτος καθαρα :01. Wink:  ) κ *3ος ο Γιαννης Ταμπαρικος*  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors BB -24y.*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness (+0%)

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Body Fitness (+5%)

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB -24y.*

Χωρις καλη γραμμωση ο *Χαραλαμπος Σαμπατακης* Νο 29 στην *1η* θεση ,αλλα υπερτερουσε κατα πολυ σε μαζα ,σχημα  απο τον *2ο Κωστα Παναγοπουλο* Νο 28.
Το Νο 27 *Γραμματικακης Αλεξανδρος* στην αρχη του ακομα ,μονο με το καλυτερο του ''σχηματακι'' πηρε την *3η* θεση απο τον μακραν πιο γραμμωμενο της κατηγοριας *Βασιλη Μπουσιο*  Νο 30  αλλα ......ταχουμε ξαναπει. :01. Neutral:   .

*Θα ηθελα πραγματικα τον Μαιο η αργοτερα οποτε ξαναπαιξει  ,να εβλεπα τον συμπαθη Βασιλακη που μας ερχεται απο τη μακρινη Φλωρινα με μια διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια διατροφης προπονησης ωστε να βγαλει μια πιο υγιη εικονα κ να παρει οτι του αξιζει....παντα συμφωνα με τις δυνατοτητες του.    Πιστευω πως μπορει να το καταφερει ,οπως καταφερε να γραμμωσει κ τοσο πολυ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness (+0%)* 

Πιο γραμμωμενος κ ετοιμος απο τις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του ο *Βασιλης Καλατζης* Νο 31 στη *1η* θεση.
*2ος ο Ιωαννης Γιαννακοπουλος* Νο 35 κ *3ος ο Ερβις Χοντζα* Νο 37 ....πιστευω ηταν πολυ κοντα αυτοι οι δυο.
*4ος ο Φρατζης Ανδρεας* Νο 34 σε μια κατηγορια που του ταιριαζε καλυτερα απο αυτη του Αιγιου  :01. Wink:  
*5ος ο Μιχαλης Ιφογλου* Νο 32 κ *6ος ο Κρασακης Σπυρος* Νο 33.  κ αυτοι με τα καλα τους σημεια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Body Fitness (+5%)*

Η μυικη του πληροτητα αν κ απειχε απο τη κορυφαια κατασταση της Πεντελης ,ηταν αρκετη να του δωσει την *1η* θεση. ....*Σωτηρης Παπαδογιαννης* Νο 40
*2ος ο Αντωνης Αρχοντουλακης* Νο 38 με μεγαλη διαφορα βελτιωσης σε μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση απ τις περσινες του εμφανισεις.
*3ος ο Γιωργος Βαλβης* Νο 36 με το ομορφο ανοιγμα κ σχημα του κ *4ος ο Λαμπρος Νικος* Νο 26 που αδικησε την εμφανιση του με το μαγιο του  κ το χρωμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Models*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Bikini & Women Bikini Masters 35+
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape



























Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Body
*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Models*

*1η η Τζωρτζινα Κρεικε* Νο 46 στον τριτο αγωνα της σεζον που την ειδαμε κ αρκετα καλυτερη.
η *2η Κοτοπουλου Ιωαννα* Νο 43 κ η *3η Κατερινα Σεκου* Νο 45  κ οι δυο ομορφες κ καλες με διαφορετικα στοιχεια η καθε μια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Bikini & Women Bikini Masters 35+*

*Women Bikini* Η  *Βαρβαρα Σφακιανου* σε παρα πολυ καλη φορμα.
*Women Bikini Masters 35+*  Η *Ευα Γερολυματου* κ αυτη στη καλυτερη κατασταση που την εχουμε δει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Shape*

Στη *1η* θεση η *Κασιανη Παντελιου* Νο 50 ,τελεια γυμνασμενη εβγαζε ενα ομορφο αποτελεσμα  , *2η* η *Ελενη Μακρη* Νο 42 κ αυτη εντυπωσιακη ,λιγοτερο μυικη απο προηγουμενη εμφανιση της αλλα πιο ''εκλεπτισμενη'' κ καλυτερη  , με ωραιο δυναμικο ποζαρισμα η *Κωνσταντινα Ευτυχιου* Νο 41 στη* 3η* θεση  κ *4η* η* Βυθουλκα Κωνσταντινα* Νο 53 φανερα γυμνασμενη κ αυτη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Body
*  Η *Μαγδαλενα Βαιου* στην ...κατασταση που βλεπετε :01. Wink:  . Εφερε πρωτια σε προσφατο διεθνη αγωνα που επαιξε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο* Θανασης Καραμανος* πάρα πολυ καλός και βελτιωμένος πλήρης αθλητής , όπως και ο 4ος της κατηγορίας *Νικος Σταμιρης* φαινόταν δουλεμένος ο άνθρωπος και καλός αθλητής ,άλλα έπεσε σε δυνατο συναγωνισμό με καλούς αθλητες καιενα βελτιωμένο  *Βασίλη Προκοπίου* ,ο *Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης* πολύ καλός αλλα έπεσε σε ενα Γιαννη Λεώδη σε τέλεια κατάσταση όπου λογικα στη δεύτερη θέση

Επίσης οι κατηγορίες γυναικών πολυ καλές απο άποψη ότι ήταν και κουκλάρες και μετράει αυτο στις γυναίκες όπως και να το κάνουμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Ζευγαριών

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Με το τέλος αυτών των κατηγοριών ακολούθησε διάλειμμα στον αγώνα και μετά υπήρχαν 2 guests posing*
*Aρχική της Νίκης Ζαμάγια, παλιό μέλος του forum (marvin)

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο δεύτερος guest poser, Παναγιώτης Σιώτης 

*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΒ Short*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Medium BB*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΒΒ Short*

Με τη καλυτερη φορμα που θα μπορουσε να πιασει κ με καλυτερα κοψιματα στα ποδια απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα στο Αιγιο ,ο *Πολυδωρας Μπερδεμπες* στη *1η* θεση.
*2ος ο Βασιλης Γουλιαρμης.

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Medium BB*

Με εξαιρετικη μυικοτητα ιδιως στον κορμο ο* Θανασης Δεβερτζης* εκανε μια πολυ καλη εμφανιση . Δεν θα μπορουσε ομως να κερδισει τον* Παυλο Μπαρμπαδακη* που χωρις να εχει κ την απολυτη γραμμωση ,ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων με το σχημα ,συμμετρια κ παντα αψογη παρουσιαση του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tall BB*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Tall BB*






























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Tall BB*

*1ος ο Μαριος Λαζαριδης* με γραμμωμενη μυικοτητα κ κοντρες στους γλουτους .... :02. Shock: 
*2ος* ο ογκωδης *Μαριος Γιωτακος* με σωματοτυπο κ ''κοψια'' που μου εφερνε στον Βασιλη Ζαχειλα στις αρχες του :01. Wink: 
,αν συνεχισει κ δουλεψει εχει τα φοντα να ανεβει ψηλα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*X-Tall BB*

Δυο Κολοσσοι εδω κ δυσκολη η αναμετρηση.  Ο *Νικος Ανδριακοπουλος* με εντυπωσιακα σημεια κ σε πολυ καλη φορμα κερδισε τελικα τον *Τηλεμαχο Πετρου* που ηταν πιο συμμετρικος κ γεματος παντου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εντυπωσιακο οπως παντα το *guest posing* του Μεγαλου *Παναγιωτη Σιωτη* με μουσικη υποκρουση Μιχαλη Χατζηγιαννη ,στον δρομο προετοιμασιας του για το 2019.

Το *guest posing* της *Νικης Ζαμαγιας* εκτος του οτι ηταν σε πληρη αγωνιστικη φορμα (προερχοταν απο νικη σε διεθνη αγωνα)  ,μας εφνιδιασε  :01. Wink:  μπορω να πω με το επαγγελματικο της ποζαρισμα που φαινοταν οτι το ειχε δουλεψει κ δεν ειχε αφησει τπτ στη τυχη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η Μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 - Οverall

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2018 - Οverall*

----------

